# problema con una macro usando excel + word



## omegared6969 (Feb 28, 2015)

hola, se me presento el siguiente problema tratando de seguir una idea que vi en otra pagina:

tengo en excel una planilla de datos (calificaciones y otros datos de estudiantes) y en word una plantilla de informe de esas calificaciones, y mi intencion es poder crear de forma separada un informe para cada estudiante vinculando ambos archivos usando la macro que vi en esa pagina

la macro en cuestion:


wArch = Hoja1.Range("C3").Text & Hoja1.Range("C2").Text & ".dotx"


Set objWord = CreateObject("Word.Application")
objWord.Visible = True

*objWord.documents.Add Template:=wArch, NewTemplate:=False, DocumentType:=0*



For i = 1 To Hoja1.Range("c1").Value 

datos = Hoja1.Range("B" & i).Text 

reemp = Hoja1.Range("A" & i).Text 



     With objWord.Selection.Find
            .Text = datos 

            .Replacement.Text = reemp 

            .Execute Replace:=2 

     End With
Next i
 objWord.Activate 


se supone que en el archivo excel tengo 2 hojas; una donde estan los datos y en la otra (una hoja auxiliar) estan los datos que utiliza la macro....el problema que tengo es que al momento de ejecutar la macro y ver si reemplaza los datos en la plantilla de word aparece un "error 5151" (obviamente no aparece el archivo de word) y si pulso depurar en la pantalla de error aparece marcada la linea de la macro que esta en rojo

alguna ayuda?? gracias de antemano


----------

